# flippinout scout



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

I got a scout slingshot from the simple shot website a while ago and it is great. I made a YouTube video the day I got it and though I would post in on the forum. I has been q while sence the video was made and it hasn't failed me once. I have modes it slightly so the edges or the grip are mor rounded you will understand better where if you watch the video. As someone with small hands most slingshots don't fit me perfectly but the scout fit great.

Check out the vid and my YouTube channel:






http://m.youtube.com/user/eslingshots


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thought a "Flingout scout" was gonna be a chinese knockoff........ Glad to see it isn't. Good review dude. You should've entered it into the contest to be a gear reviewer. But it's too late for all that noise now.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Already seen it. Thanks mate.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

**renamed thread title**


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

sorry i misspeled the tile


----------

